# Mare is a Hussy and Gelding has Gone Nuts



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't offer any advise.. only support! lol

I have several mares and geldings but got one mare in particular like 6 months ago and she's been squirting ever since! She's already been tangled in the fence once too. We started giving her progesterone shots and even that hasn't really worked yet. In the past, I have not had good luck with mare magic or any other calming supplements.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

That's no fun. I had a mare that was very much a hussy too, but most of my boys could have cared less. Still, she would follow them around all day, blatantly flirting, and looking forlorn that they were not more attentive to her. I've never tried any of the supplements for it, so no help there.

The only thing I could think of to help you might be to rotate their turnout. Put the mare out at night and the gelding out during the day, maybe? Then they'd not be in close proximity at any time.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

my mare is a bit of a hussy when she is in heat as well, my old man Blue thinks he's in love every time she is in heat. He's a perfect gentleman when anyone is in the pasture, but as soon as we are outside the gate he is sniffing her,squealing, letting it all hang out and just loving her lol, I call him a perverted old man since Bella is only 13 and he is in his mid 30's, I haven't felt the need to give them any supplements since they are mannerly when people are in the pasture with them


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry I can't give you any advice on this, but no offence..holy cow it made me giggle!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would be more concerned about his lack of manners when people are around even with her being in heat, then I would about her being in heat. When I first got my mare, once I moved her next to horses, she was in heat, then I moved her to a new place, and EVERY time I moved that darn horse, she'd go into heat. I'd put her in the pasture so she wasn't kicking the railings, she'd go into heat, she'd calm down, I'd put her back in a stall, and she'd go into heat again. Then I moved her to the place she's been at now since last October, and after a week or so of being obnoxious, she's now been fine. Had one REGULAR heat cycle, and hasn't had a problem. I tried the wendells herbs on my Thoroughbred, and she actually got even more moody, I haven't tried the Moody Mare, though I've had people say that its worked for them. I would talk to your vet, and see what they recommend, and if they have any other suggestions for making a harmonious environment between the mare and geldings. Mares are fickle creatures lol, I have a client with two mares and two geldings, but one of the geldings lives at her son in laws house. The neighbor has 2 Arabian stallions, a Saddlebred stallion, and a couple of Mini stallions, and the mares have taken no notice of them, but as soon as my client brings over the gelding at her son in laws house, both mares just go crazy.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter's Paso is _constantly_ in heat. I've never seen anything like it! She's so much the hussy - it's really embarassing. Daughter got both her guys gelded recently, and she's even worse than ever. Maybe she thinks this is her last chance? LOL


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

How long ago was he gelded? Is it possible he still has the stallion hormones passing threw his mind. Also if he was gelded late in life that's another possibility. A friend i use to board with bought a stallion that was used for breeding for a few years, she gelded him when she got him and he was about 7. Even 2 years later he still acts like a stallion with the ladies. I would suggest keeping them separate if he is getting aggressive with people. I dont recommend stalling him next to her either, you may want to using a calming supplement on him instead of worrying about your mares heat cycle.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a gelding that was only recently gelded when I got him. He was 5 and he had been used as a stud many times. He KNEW it! lol. He used to buck when a mare was in heat, under saddle!

Anyways, that gelding needs a good swift kick in the a**. I totally understand the mare is a hussy, but stallions need to be taught when it is appropriate and when it is not. Geldings that act like studs need to be taught the same thing. They can fool around when you are not there, but once you get in that pasture, he should be all business. I actually carried a whip with my gelding for a while, and when he would get antsy, I would make him MOVE! He got sick of that after a while and eventually stopped paying attention to mares. 

Kicking is nothing to mess with, I would make that ****** move til he thought he would pass out, then I would pet him, reassure him and the like, but that behavior cannot be tolerated.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

RylieHorses said:


> How long ago was he gelded? Is it possible he still has the stallion hormones passing threw his mind. Also if he was gelded late in life that's another possibility. A friend i use to board with bought a stallion that was used for breeding for a few years, she gelded him when she got him and he was about 7. Even 2 years later he still acts like a stallion with the ladies. I would suggest keeping them separate if he is getting aggressive with people. I dont recommend stalling him next to her either, you may want to using a calming supplement on him instead of worrying about your mares heat cycle.


Scooter and Junior were gelded 03/28/11, so it was really recent. Plus, Scooter is almost 8 years old, and has been used for breeding. He's usually a perfect gentleman with people and mares - but he's _really_ gelding agressive. He gets along fine with the geldings as long as there's a fence between them - he and America (don't laugh, I didn't name him!) even playfight over the fence. (AKA lots of nipping each other's noses, turning, running away, then back to the fence for more nipping - never any marks. It usually winds up with grooming each other.) However, put them in the same lot, and Scooter will actually try to kill America!

Junior gets along with everbody - even Daddy Scooter...most of the time. He's coming three and never been interested in the girls - in fact, their antics when they are in heat seem to really annoy him - he gets pretty ****y when the mares in heat pester him. I sure wish his ground manners toward people were better, though. We have our work cut out for us there.


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

As far as I know he was gelded when he was young. I have owned him for 5 years. He has always been very well mannered and I've never seen him kick even at another horse. We have only had one other mare at our barn and she stayed only about a week. He chased her around and smelled of her, but apparently she didn't go into heat.

I have given them both Mare Magic for 5 days now and yesterday, I noticed that the mare did not seem as interested in him. Maybe she's going out of heat or maybe it's the Mare Magic or maybe both. The gelding did go into his stall without a lot of effort to get him back in yesterday. His thing yesterday was so chase away an old gelding that has been there with him for years. They were always pals until Hussy Momma arrived.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There does not have to be something 'wrong' with the gelding for him to be acting studish.
Some geldings mount and penetrate mares.

I have to agree though, the problem is more that he has no manners around a mare in heat than her being in heat.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's interesting it's happening with a gelding! None of my geldings have ever behaved like that with my mares, they're all just overprotective of them :lol:


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have to agree though, the problem is more that he has no manners around a mare in heat than her being in heat.


I agree, stallion or gelding, they both need to have equal manners around a mare. Some people tend to think of these things as a joke, it certainly is not, you need to nip it in the bud now. Before he gets to the point where he's out of control around her. He needs to learn to respect you, and behave even when the mares in heat. Some geldings just do naturally act like that, far to many times i see people geld there stallions in thinking it will fix his "Stud" behavior. Most times its not the fact that the horse was a stallion, he just lacked training. I would just work with him as far as his manners around her and give him time, if he's not use to being around a mare he could just be a little excited. Good luck


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree that there IS such a thing as stallion training. Klaus Hempfling of Denmark comes to mind (of course, he's a master). Yet I've seen photos of him controlling an excited stud beautifully, so I know that it's possible to achieve.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think this is weird at all. When mares come into a new environment some of them go into heat or it looks like they are in heat a lot more than usual. I think it's just a reaction to stress. A few years ago we took in an older quarterhorse mare and my could she pee and squeal. It was awful because she ended up teaching the other mares and then they thought it was really powerful to do this. But after a while it stopped and now squealing is rare. Some of the geldings do get all crazy about it and will mount etc but I don't care if they are well behaved around me I figure it's their business ~ But I would drive away an aggressive gelding just like any horse that acts aggressively. When I got my Arab he had only been gelded for a month so he did act like a stallion for maybe a whole year. Basically I was the only one that handled him for a long time until he could be trusted - he was actually quite aggressive.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

As you can by my siggy, my horse has not lossed his studdish behavior when's hes around mares on the GROUND. He doesn't get rude or agressive just noisey and anxious. It has gotten better but I have heard that depending how the old the horse was when he was geled can depend on how long his horomones last... 5 years later there still there :shock:. 

Anywho have you ever heard about getting you mare spayed if you have no intent of breeding her?
Horse Management: The Spayed Mare by Cherry Hill

Just a thought. Otherwise the horses may need more time to adjust.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Marbleing would be much cheaper than having her spayed, and if it works, would also be much cheaper than regumate. I wholly agree that your recently gelded boys need some training for better manners.

Glassmarble.com - Glass Bay Studio - Mare Marbles, Marebles

This site has a little bit of info you may want to check out.


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

He has no manners around mares because he hasn't been around any for the past 5 years and before I got him, he was stabled all the time. 

I am glad to hear that other people on here have known of gelding acting this way, because like I said, in the 30 years since I got my first pony, I have never seen a gelding act like this. I thought that cutting a horse stopped all that. I have never seen a mare act like this either. All the mares in my past have just been grouchy and a few a little looney when they were in heat, but this one squirts copious amounts of stuff. I even got sprayed a little on one occassion. Yuck!!!!!


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

vanna said:


> He has no manners around mares because he hasn't been around any for the past 5 years and before I got him, he was stabled all the time.
> 
> I am glad to hear that other people on here have known of gelding acting this way, because like I said, in the 30 years since I got my first pony, I have never seen a gelding act like this. I thought that cutting a horse stopped all that. I have never seen a mare act like this either. All the mares in my past have just been grouchy and a few a little looney when they were in heat, but this one squirts copious amounts of stuff. I even got sprayed a little on one occassion. Yuck!!!!!


Haha, I have a mare that is in heat 24 hours a day, seven days a week, all month. She will do the same as your mare. Oh is it annoying! As well, I don't have advice, only support. But, I do have something that works well with my studs. Before a show, I smear Vix on the inside of their nostrils. The smell prevents them from smelling the mares. It works well, you might want to try it, and see if it helps.


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if I can get Vicks in 5 gallon buckets? I'd smear it all over everything. LOL.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

vanna said:


> I wonder if I can get Vicks in 5 gallon buckets? I'd smear it all over everything. LOL.


Just on the inside of his nose, it should work, no matter how close he gets, he could shove his nose in it, he won't be able to smell her.


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

Just an update on the hussy and her man: I decided that since they had both been on Mare Magic for a week I'd try out the effectiveness of it. I turned them out. All seemed well for about an hour. She was still winking, but didn't seem all that interested. Then, the gelding decided that my old gelding who was totally minding his own business was too close to his woman and he laid his ears back and chased him around the pasture several times and then was preoccupied with keeping the old gelding as far away as the fence would allow. I decided to put them in the barn for the night. When the Saddlebred gelding and the mare came in, he was stiffing all over her and she gave him a hard kick in the side. (She has shoes on). When he got to me, I saw that his eye was full of blood!. I'm not sure when this happened or what happened, but I'm guessing that one of them kicked him. I finally got him to go in his stall and after several minutes the mare gave in and went in her stall. By this time his eye is swelling fast and was bleeding! Needless to say, the was day-before-yesterday and he still has a very bad looking eye. I just hope he isn't blind in it. He's had to have dexamethasone and lasix and bute paste and even a couple doses of aspirin. He still seems to be in quite a bit of pain. the mare got her first Depo-Provera shot too. I just pray that the shot works. I love my gelding way more than I love her and my geldings were buddies before this hussy came along. I'd like to keep her because she is a nice, smooth ride, but I'm really at my wits end becaue of her. I only have one small pasture to let them out in and now I am afraid to let them all out together again. If I let onw out at a time, the others take a fit and kick and squeel. The barn is in the middle of the pasture so if I let one out, I have to close the barn doors or they just run in and bother the others. That could get really hot in the summertime. I hope I can come up with a solution soon or I'm gonna need whisky and tranquilizers myself!


----------

